#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Folklore Myths & Urban Legends >  >  >  RauhnÃÂ¤chte

## ArkhamQueen

In Germany begins a very special time at the 24st of December. It is called 'Die ZwÃÂ¶lf NÃÂ¤chte' (the twelve nights) or 'die RauhnÃÂ¤chte'. This time proceeds until the 6th of January.
The saying goes that in this time the souls of the dead visit the living. The return of ghosts and other beings out of the Zwischenwelt or the Unterwelt. 
It is a time for telling fortunes.
My grandmother harasses us with rules. 'Don't knit - you would knit a shroud' 'Don't wash - you would attract 'die Wilde Jagd' (the Wild Hunting)
Die Wilde Jagd is led by Wodan and 'Frau Holle'

In this time I'm usally agitated and AlptrÃÂ¤ume (nightmares) follow me through the days.

What is the expression for RauhnÃÂ¤chte (Rauh comes from Rauch - which is smoke) in English?
Do you have similar experiences?

----------


## Light

In Finland we vist the graveyards the 24th of December and light up candles for them. There are storys I grew up with, about the 24th of December. Beatuiful ones, that describe how the dead come visiting us. We can choose to welcome them and spend time with them or choose to dismiss them , but they always come. 
This is part of my background that I soo miss, when it comes to christmas, as it was about so much more..

----------

